# Volcanic springs in CA, Hat Creek source, aquatic plant nirv



## plantbrain (7 Sep 2010)

Why say much?





















There are a few places like this in CA, unlike TX, and FL, SEA and other regions where truly lush aquatic plants exist(Pupu springs in NZ is an exception), this is volcanic based geology for the source, not Krast(limestone).

The lush growth, really wide diversity, density of plants, clarity of the water, rich CO2 content, intense fast flow........

Really something to behold.

The water is about 38F or slightly less, bone chilling. I can handle cold water, this was near shock level since it's flowing really fast. Monkey flower growing permanently submersed, Crow's foot, several species of moss and about 4-5 species of other plants I've got no clue as to what they are.

Blew me away, just right by the road.
Faster than heck water, something you'd love to fish for trout in maybe.

Similar to the headwaters of Burney Mc Arthur Falls but even nicer and more accessible.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Mark Evans (7 Sep 2010)

*Re: Volcanic springs in CA, Hat Creek source, aquatic plant *

unreal!  that's all I can say.  8)


----------



## chrisfraser05 (7 Sep 2010)

*Re: Volcanic springs in CA, Hat Creek source, aquatic plant *

stunning


----------



## viktorlantos (7 Sep 2010)

*Re: Volcanic springs in CA, Hat Creek source, aquatic plant *

beauty of the nature! love it!


----------



## LondonDragon (7 Sep 2010)

*Re: Volcanic springs in CA, Hat Creek source, aquatic plant *

Amazing stuff, lucky to live there


----------



## PDSimon (7 Sep 2010)

*Re: Volcanic springs in CA, Hat Creek source, aquatic plant *

Looks great, love the first pic.


----------



## andyh (8 Sep 2010)

*Re: Volcanic springs in CA, Hat Creek source, aquatic plant *

wow!


----------



## Brenmuk (8 Sep 2010)

*Re: Volcanic springs in CA, Hat Creek source, aquatic plant *

Why is the water so cold? Is it because it is at altitude?


----------



## plantbrain (8 Sep 2010)

*Re: Volcanic springs in CA, Hat Creek source, aquatic plant*



			
				Brenmuk said:
			
		

> Why is the water so cold? Is it because it is at altitude?



Well, it's 1300 meters, but if it far inland behind a large mountain range, roughly 2500- 3400 meters.
So it's a huge ground water source and all porous volcanic rock. Not sure why it is so cold really, most cave systems are warmer, around 50-58F in the midwest/south, in Florida, they are 70-72F.
I know some lava caves still have ice in there all year long, so that is likely why, it is a little bit like permafrost.

A nice system also voclanic spring fed is around 42-48F all year long as well:





Similar plants, higher flow rates(6-8 knots or so). If you get swept away, you are in big trouble here since it ends with this 40 meter water fall:




This is about 30 miles north of of Hat creek. LOTS of manzanita all over this region, but too far to bother driving to for wood. Big fire went through this area recently. Also, a nice lava cave tube here also, really good sized for lava tubes.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## JohnC (9 Sep 2010)

*Re: Volcanic springs in CA, Hat Creek source, aquatic plant *

wonderful. thanks for sharing.


----------



## fordayzbro (10 Jan 2011)

*Re: Volcanic springs in CA, Hat Creek source, aquatic plant *

Off to Pupu springs for a South Island road trip next month..... can't wait, one of the biggest nature aquariums in the world.  I'll post the pics.  yeyaaa


----------



## FishBeast (16 Jan 2011)

*Re: Volcanic springs in CA, Hat Creek source, aquatic plant *

Man I am drooling at your photos. Imagine all of the mosses growing in the waterfall   

I wonder what the inverts look like living in that stream of awesomeness?

I would love to know more about this place.


----------



## plantbrain (16 Jan 2011)

*Re: Volcanic springs in CA, Hat Creek source, aquatic plant *

There are quite a few nice springs, but pupu and this one are very cold.

Warmer ones are found in Bonita Brasil and in Florida USA, virtually all over the state(they must have 100's.)
Temp is about 18-20C, so a tad cool, but nothing for a brave cold adapted limey eh?

That's hot bath water to you all?

I suspect China has many many springs in their Karst regions, that simply have not been looked at.

Regards, 
tom barr


----------



## FishBeast (17 Jan 2011)

*Re: Volcanic springs in CA, Hat Creek source, aquatic plant *

over here the flora and fauna endure temps of about 4 C to 30+ in the water.... maybe the stuff over there can be adaptable to moderate temps in the tank?


----------



## fordayzbro (18 Jan 2011)

*Re: Volcanic springs in CA, Hat Creek source, aquatic plant *

Here is an intersting article on our natives

http://www.thekrib.com/Plants/Plants/NZ/


----------



## FishBeast (18 Jan 2011)

*Re: Volcanic springs in CA, Hat Creek source, aquatic plant *

Some of those species I have seen growing not 2 km's from my house here. Some I didnt know the names of.. Thanks


----------



## plantbrain (31 Jan 2011)

*Re: Volcanic springs in CA, Hat Creek source, aquatic plant*



			
				FishBeast said:
			
		

> over here the flora and fauna endure temps of about 4 C to 30+ in the water.... maybe the stuff over there can be adaptable to moderate temps in the tank?



These springs are as cold as anything you have in Europe that's still not frozen solid.

Right around 2-4C.

Water cress is common in the cooler streams.
Monkey flower also will grow submersed at 6-8C.

Colder waters actually haver more diversity in many aquatic plant systems.


Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## JohnC (31 Jan 2011)

*Re: Volcanic springs in CA, Hat Creek source, aquatic plant*



			
				plantbrain said:
			
		

> FishBeast said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 That is really interesting to know... i've been getting more and more interested in finding scottish aquatic plants. I'm on a mission now


----------

